# Recommend some TV sieres



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

Recommend some TV series

I like a show with good acting and a decent plot. 
- Drama
- Crime
- Mystery
- Romance
- Comedy

I tend to like UK shows. New old, doesn't matter. I only watch TV shows on my laptop via torrents. I hate mainstream and prime time shows. Things like the IT crowd is just horrible. I didn't like torch wood either. I don't much like movies either. I would like something a bit more thought provoking.

*US shows:*
House
ER
Six feet under
The shield
Rescue me
Project runway(us, uk and Australian version)
The Wire
Tudors(amazing costumes)
Entourage, 
Curb your Enthusiasm

*UK shows*
Spooks
the office(uk version, smart humor)
Midsomer murders
inspector morse
Top gear
Cracker (perfect casting)
Skins
Stacey and Gavin(I loved this series, I want more like it)
life on mars
Two Pints of Lager and a Packet of Crisps(moderately funny)
red dwarf(funny)
the inbetweeners
The Mighty Boosh(funny)
Being human(loved the pilot)
Shelly
Written in blood (great show)
wire in blood (really well done)
Little Britain
Rebus

Underbelly


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Summer Heights High?

I liked this, very clever, 2 series, good comedy.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh you have to download all the series of only fools and horses....

They are pure class...!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

DOnt know if you are a CSI type of person but if you can be tempted then NCIS is very good.

Much like CSI in terms of story but it has alot more time spent creating a history and story line with the main characters outside of the actual crime solving.

You will need to start with series 1 though


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I watch:

Burn Notice
Chuck
White Collar
Leverage
Hustle
NCIS:LA
CSI (all 3)
24

All US shows I'm afraid, UK shows are a bit hit or miss really


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I always liked Judge John Deed, Martin Shaw is a great actor and although the shows are about 7/8 years old now they are still very good to watch.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

murphys law - series 3, 4 and 5


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

what a strange first post for a detailing website!! Must be some kind of record surely.

Agree on the Murphys Law, when are they making more of them????

Ashes to Ashes but has to be watched from the beginning and in order.

Shameless, again from the start and in order.

24 and Dexter

Waking the Dead


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I watch:
> 
> Burn Notice
> Chuck
> ...


Isnt Hustle a UK production etc??


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

SCRUBS 

love it


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Teachers ?


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Just noticed how weird a first post that was 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Scrubs
Modern Family
My Name is Earl
Family Guy
Two and a Half Men

Grab a few tinnies, some snacks and enjoy some quality nonsense :thumb:

Oh, welcome to the forum!!:wave:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

FRik said:


> Just noticed how weird a first post that was
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Its ok no one else seemed to notice either - probably turn out to be some kind of info grabbing computer bot virus and all hell is about to break loose!! :devil: :doublesho :car:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Stoner said:


> Scrubs
> Modern Family
> My Name is Earl
> Family Guy
> ...


My name is and FG, how could I have forgotten those!!! JUMP JUMP :thumb:


----------



## weavers (Jul 18, 2010)

tamandlee said:


> what a strange first post for a detailing website!! Must be some kind of record surely.


Thanks for noticing. I have been reading these forums for months, car detail and that. I noticed alot of people here are from the UK and I like UK tv series.

Just watched Green Wing, what a great show. love the characters and the comedy skits, very smart. It what scrubs should of been. green wing was actually funny and had a decent plot line. I just wish it was slightly more about medicine and used sterile technique.

Also just finished Parks and Recreation, its a US shows and somewhat funny. The characters reminded me so much of my old coworkers. It wasn't a good show, but fairly entertaining and a bit funny.

I'm watching Peep show, shameless, and coupling.


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I would recommend Fringe, brilliant series with it all linking at the end


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Breaking bad and Dexter are worth a watch.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

We've just got through Ideal and early doors - pretty easy watching and quite funny.


Teachers and shameless (already mentioned) also get my vote. :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

ah coupling - very funny bits and easy on the eye as well


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

New series of Doc Martin coming 2011:thumb:
Family Guy
House
All of the Star Gate series


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I noticed *Lost* wasn't on the list!

True Blood is good too.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

True Blood, 
House,
Top Gear,
The Big Bang,
Spartacus: Blood and Sand.

Spartacus is the best show on TV atm for me.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

thehogester said:


> I noticed *Lost* wasn't on the list!
> .


and there is good reason for that - and that is the only thing that is good about it!! Like Heroes is started well and then went downhill from there...


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

How have you forgot prison break??? This must be the best tv show ever in existence!?!? im just starting season 3, theres 4 seasons. 

At first i loved lost... then i found out prison break existed.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

ah yes Prison Break is quality - only managed to catch the first 2 series though - I feel a box set coming on - that and the Sopranos


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Father Ted for some classic comedy.


----------

